# Boat cover question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey has anyone seen a Traierable camo boat cover ANYWHERE ?

I have have been to Cabelas and Sportsmans and even looked online and can not find any camo boat cover. Has anyone seen anything around or have any idea where to get on ?


----------



## BoatandBiminis (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Guner!

We've got what you're looking for! What is the year, make and model of your boat? I'm happy to help you choose the perfect Camo cover for your boat. Feel free to contact me at 1-866-626-8377 or visit our website at http://www.boatcoversdirect.com/products/boat_covers/carver/.

Sincerely
Shannon with Boat Covers Direct


----------

